# MK5 tuning help.(rabbit)



## Insignia (Nov 15, 2007)

hi guys, I bought an 07 rabbit 2.5L a few months ago. I will admit its growing on me, the car rocks. However; Id like to do a few things to it. I was wondering if anyone knows some of the things I can tamper with without voiding my warrenty and still improve the cars performance specs such as HP. Any idea's please!


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

just chip it probably the thing as of right now that wouldnt void your warranty but you could also maybe try exhaust too.


----------



## Insignia (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*

I was thinking a chip but someone said from my dealer it would void the warrenty... and then another dealer who I didnt buy the car from said it wouldent. hence my confusion. If you dont mind; what chips and exaust's should I look at?


----------



## speedgraphic (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Insignia)*

Chipping a car is a warranty-voiding procedure, but of course that's only if they catch you.


----------



## Insignia (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (speedgraphic)*

and how would they go about that. Is a chip something a scan tool can pick up? or do I just need to take it out before I bring it to the dealer?


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

i want to chip my 08 rabbit as well but where can i get this done?


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Insignia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insignia* »_I was thinking a chip but someone said from my dealer it would void the warrenty... and then another dealer who I didnt buy the car from said it wouldent. hence my confusion. If you dont mind; what chips and exaust's should I look at?

Giac has a hidden mode to hide it from people. 
good chip i hear too, 
as for exhaust its your preference, but i prefer AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

as of right now the chip im going for will be GIAC if you want to find a local dealer near you could always go to giacusa.com and check it out. but yes there is a hidden mode and chipping would only void if they find it by a scanning tool.
as for exhausts there are AWE, techtonic, greddy, ghl should check out the technical 2.5 forums to see other stuff and but you know just depends on the dealership and im sure there must be some mod friendly dealership around your area. but they would only void the warranty if they find the problem was caused by your modding.
it was a hard decision to play it safe until my warranty is over but i found 2 mod friendly dealerships so next time i go for my 10k service i'll see how it goes and decide from there.
anyways i say go for it worse case you can switch it back to stock or just say screw the warranty and do whatever you want to the car. it is your car anyways so why not just go with it and enjoy the car.
EDIT:: if you want to know how some of the exhausts sound like check youtube i know there is the GHL, techtonic, and greddy system up there but AWE check the 2.5 technical forum. oh and dont be so surprised about the pricing a full exhaust is about 600-700 depending on and chipping also depends if i just get the whatever standard for GIAC chip it would be around 475 for a nearby dealer. you could always just go for the sound part of the exhaust and maybe find some custom exhaust with a magnaflow cat or borla.


_Modified by BlueWabbit at 8:18 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3476460
^thats the AWE exhaust link in tex.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373818
^thats the techtonic exhaust
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3389585
^some review about the GIAC chipping


----------



## nic- (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: MK5 tuning help.(rabbit) (Insignia)*

I just put the TT exhaust...cat-back, on my 2008 rabbit....ITS AMAZING!!!!!!!
your gonna get a really nice deep sound from your car.
id go for that one over the AWE.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueWabbit* »_ but yes there is a hidden mode and chipping would only void if they find it by a scanning tool.

No there isn't. WHy do people spread misinformation like this?
Fact is its next to impossible for any dealer to detect software, regardless of brand.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
No there isn't. WHy do people spread misinformation like this?


qft. in "stock" mode, it is very hard for the dealer to find out that you have a chip. really, the only way for them to find out is if they sent the ecu to vwoa and had them analyze the eeprom, and that's highly unlikely.


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

i dont think u will feel a big difference if u just add a cat back or just as chip...none of those will add enought hp to feel it....im a patient person im saving my $ till after winter than i plan 2 put cold air intake, chip, exhaust, water methonal kit, and best of all coil overs!!! i have a 08 so im hoping to be at 200hp after done with all that! but again im patient i was always told good things come to those who wait. idk if its all true but i wanna feel a difference when i invest into my car and ruine its warranty


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*

the two biggest bumps are chip and intake on this motor. the chip gives a nice bump in tq that you can feel and the intake surprisingly feels and shows decent gains on a dyno.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_... water methonal kit...

What do you intend on using that for in a rabbit?


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacksheepsquad* »_
What do you intend on using that for in a rabbit?

i thought there was only one purpose 4 a water meth kit? i dont get wat ur trying to say when u say in a rabbit? something wrong wit that? i must be missing something...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_
i thought there was only one purpose 4 a water meth kit? i dont get wat ur trying to say when u say in a rabbit? something wrong wit that? i must be missing something...









that is normally used with forced induction, unless you are planning on doing a turbo kit also


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
that is normally used with forced induction, unless you are planning on doing a turbo kit also

i do but a little later ill have 2 see i jsut saw that thread on the 034 standalone it got me excited...but i know someone who has it on a 12v vr6 jetta no turbo or supercharger.. it still does the job! yes on turbo engines it does more! its winter time 2 save money and by spring/summer ill be more sure than now!










_Modified by CandyWhabbit at 8:34 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I just installed the evolution tuning intake on my Rabbit and it improved a lot. it is a good start for performance. But it also helps when you have a chip.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_
i thought there was only one purpose 4 a water meth kit? i dont get wat ur trying to say when u say in a rabbit? something wrong wit that? i must be missing something...









I assume you think you are going to use the water/meth in the intake to cool the intake air.
If I recall that's the only use in an N/a car. That being said it's worthless in a great big lazy lump of a motor like the 2.5. It only revs to 5600 for god's sake.


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

i got the 08 it revs higher not alot but i pretty sure its 6200 or 6400


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*

might try this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2856394
^^it is the 2.5L inline-5 technical forum. it is more about engine modification and is dedicated strictly to the 2.5L engine. you may have better luck there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacksheepsquad* »_
It only revs to 5600 for god's sake. 

really? how come i can shift at 6700 then....retard


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_but i know someone who has it on a 12v vr6 jetta no turbo or supercharger.. it still does the job! 


enlighten me, what job does it do unless we are talking about a compleatly worked motor reving out to 10k rpm or something...


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
really? how come i can shift at 6700 then....retard

Power stops @ 5600, and insults are a result of a lack of intelligence.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_i dont think u will feel a big difference if u just add a cat back or just as chip...none of those will add enought hp to feel it....im a patient person im saving my $ till after winter than i plan 2 put cold air intake, chip, exhaust, water methonal kit, and best of all coil overs!!! i have a 08 so im hoping to be at 200hp after done with all that! but again im patient i was always told good things come to those who wait. idk if its all true but i wanna feel a difference when i invest into my car and ruine its warranty









FIRST OFF, THE POINT OF A METH KIT IS TO INCREASE BOOST TO UNSAFE LEVELS, THAT BECOME SAFE BECAUSE OF THE COOLING FEATURES THAT THE METH PROVIDES TO THE ENGINE. THEREFOR METH ON YOUR NON-TURBO NON-SUPERCHARGED ENGINE IS ABSOLUTLY USELESS, LAST TIME I CHECKED MY CAR ISNT ANY FASTER BEFORE I LET THE ENGINE HEAT UP.








BTW GIAC HAS REPORTED THAT THEIR FLASHING SOFTWARE RAISES REDLINE UP BY 900RPMS WITHOUT ANY TEMPERATURE ISSUES, NO TO MENTION VOLKSWAGEN WOULDN'T HAVE SET THE REDLINE SO LOW ON A STOCK VEHICHILE IF THEIR WAS STILL POWER IN THAT REV RANGE.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
really? how come i can shift at 6700 then....retard

07 Rabbit Tornado Red - 19x8.5 RS4's w/ Fuzion 225/35/19's - *GIAC Chip* - Short Ram Intake - GHL Exhaust - H&R Cup Kit - 35% Tint


Second, Actually thats because you have a giac chipped ecu, you should know that!! retard


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
No there isn't. WHy do people spread misinformation like this?
Fact is its next to impossible for any dealer to detect software, regardless of brand.

Thats like saying that the fbi can't see what was on your computer after you formatted the hard drive.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_
Second, Actually thats because you have a giac chipped ecu, you should know that!! retard

Irrespective, there still is a dramatic decrease in power @ 5600 rpms.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_
Thats like saying that the fbi can't see what was on your computer after you formatted the hard drive.

wow you are comparing FBI to the VW Dealership


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

wow, i have a chip? i didnt know that. thanks for pointing it out. i wrote the signature, its my car....im fully aware, retard.
thats just a stupid comment about it only revs to 5600. What about 1.8t's, they didnt rev very high. how about tdis? We dont have vtec hondas here. vw's in general dont rev high.
seriously, if you guys just wanna bash on 2.5's, just get out of here. for those of us who want to see what kind of power we can get out of them, just leave us alone? why does it matter so much to you?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_
Second, Actually thats because you have a giac chipped ecu, you should know that!! retard

thanks, you're 18 and you've been here for 10 days and you wanna throw some weight around like you know everything in the world about vw's. awesome. 
giac chipped ecu, blah blah blah, i know everything about vw's, look at me. awesome.


_Modified by travis3265 at 11:34 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
thats just a stupid comment about it only revs to 5600. What about 1.8t's, they didnt rev very high. how about tdis? We dont have vtec hondas here. vw's in general dont rev high.


1.8's are turboed. A water/meth setup isn't going to help a stock one of those either.
My point is that set up isn't going to help a 2.5 car, but I don't give a flying ****, it's his money, blow it.
P.s. I have a 2.5


_Modified by Blacksheepsquad at 9:10 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_
wow you are comparing FBI to the VW Dealership









Ya know, ever since his power steering fluid thread and the amusing conversations that occurred there, I didn't think I'd be able to take his side in an argument, but he's got a point... Just because they CAN find out if you're flashed or not doesn't mean they're going to take the time and effort and money to do so. Besides all that, GIAC sells the handheld flash reloader so you can set your chip back to chip if you're taking the car in for extensive work.
As for the guy who wants to put a meth cooling system on his car... Have you ever seen the temperature gauge on your console? It never moves from 190F. At least mine doesn't. I have an '07. Our cars have no problem whatsoever staying cool, even under the hardest, most aggressive driving possible. Unless you plan on holding onto a gear at redline for 5 minutes, a cooling kit will do absolutely nothing for you. You'd be better of spending it on an underdrive pulley. NST is coming out with one later this month.


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*

ummmh i checked 2day my rabbit revs to 6200 perfectly stock....an the meth kid does alot on 1.8t's a guy from a local g2g has it done he describes it as hitting boost again!


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_
i thought there was only one purpose 4 a water meth kit? i dont get wat ur trying to say when u say in a rabbit? something wrong wit that? i must be missing something...









How is building a meth lab in your basement going to make your car faster?????


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueMKV* »_
How is building a meth lab in your basement going to make your car faster?????


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*

meth=methane=ROCKET FUEL!!

zoom!


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_Peter Kmec 
Age 17 

I'm done here, you can't prove a teenager wrong.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_ummmh i checked 2day my rabbit revs to 6200 perfectly stock....an the meth kid does alot on 1.8t's a guy from a local g2g has it done he describes it as hitting boost again! 

We're not calling you a liar with regards to the 1.8T's benefitting from the meth kit, but our 2.5's? I don't think so. We rev too low and run too cool already to need something like that. And even if your 2.5 revved to 8,000RPM, that doesn't change the fact that you should shift by around 6,000RPM due to the power drop off. If you drove an Honda S2000 that redlines are something crazy like 9,200RPM, then I'm sure you would actually benefit from a meth kit on a N/A engine, but you don't. Period. Spend the cash on an underdrive pulley. NST is coming out with one later this month. No peak gain, but around 5HP in the midrange.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*

yay for e-wars








But seriously, a meth kit really only provides function to turbo cars because of the heat produced. Our N/A cars don't need it because the engine doesn't produce a volume of heat large enough to inhibit functions of the engine. In short, there is no need for a meth kit on the 2.5's because its is to chemically cool the engine, to reduce heat, allowing it to work at higher levels (e.g. higher psi for turbos), which our engine does not require. So stop arguing about pointless stuff, you'll only waste your money unless you put a turbo on your car, which isn't offered yet in the market










_Modified by esp at 4:08 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

im not arguing with any of u...i can be wrong iam just going by wat i heard and seen...i will check this out more!! do some research..and thats that! now u can all return to the original post and give ur ideas on wat the dude should od wit his rabbit!










_Modified by CandyWhabbit at 9:49 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
Ya know, ever since his power steering fluid thread and the amusing conversations that occurred there, I didn't think I'd be able to take his side in an argument, but he's got a point... Just because they CAN find out if you're flashed or not doesn't mean they're going to take the time and effort and money to do so. Besides all that, GIAC sells the handheld flash reloader so you can set your chip back to chip if you're taking the car in for extensive work.
As for the guy who wants to put a meth cooling system on his car... Have you ever seen the temperature gauge on your console? It never moves from 190F. At least mine doesn't. I have an '07. Our cars have no problem whatsoever staying cool, even under the hardest, most aggressive driving possible. Unless you plan on holding onto a gear at redline for 5 minutes, a cooling kit will do absolutely nothing for you. You'd be better of spending it on an underdrive pulley. NST is coming out with one later this month.

Actually i have just found out that recovering data off your hard drive is just as simple as seeing if you ecu was flashed, now i have vag-com im using 704, when i was going thru it i noticed that thier is a simple screen that shows the date when your ecu was last flahed, along with last flash attempt and how many were successful, it also states what was used to flash your ecu, so for everyone out their bashing me for being 18 im pretty sure you should just shut your mouths because i probly know more about my car than you do.
btw thanks for the backup thump.


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_how about tdis? 

Since when did the majority of Diesel engines ever rev high? especially compaired to a petrol engine.......


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muchogranderobot* »_
Since when did the majority of Diesel engines ever rev high? especially compaired to a petrol engine.......









since never mr rollseyes, i was comparing the relationship of power capabilities to rev capacities. they are not directly related. thats all i was saying, nothing more.
good try





















(3, i win)


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

what about in a v-tec engine....if they had a red line where ours is they would never see power at all. rev capabilities are pretty important on every engine design.


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*

I think you guys seem to forget that a water-meth kit does more than just cool the intake charge down; it also acts as an octane booster. If you tune your car to the meth, you can bump up the timing quite a bit, almost as if you're running a 100octane chip program all the time, without having to spend the money on the 100octane and it gives you better mileage as well. Also, another benefit to the meth is the action of steam-cleaning that it performs in the cylinders. So guys, if you TUNE your car to take advantage of the meth, you WILL make more power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. To the guy that said he sees his car temp at 190 all the time, well of course you do, our cars are designed so that the temp sensors monitor a RANGE of temps in the engine, so the needle stays at the 190 all the time, even though your actual engine temp may be as little as 180 or a high as 200.


_Modified by pdi192 at 9:33 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (pdi192)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdi192* »_P.S. To the guy that said he sees his car temp at 190 all the time, well of course you do, our cars are designed so that the temp sensors monitor a RANGE of temps in the engine, so the needle stays at the 190 all the time, even though your actual engine temp may be as little as 180 or a high as 200._Modified by pdi192 at 9:33 AM 12-6-2007_

So is it averaging off a range of temps or what? Regardless, I'd say our cars stay pretty darn cool. I can remember driving my father's 96 4Runner to class one day and being incredibly late. I drove as fast and hard as I possibly could and I boiled the crap out of that coolant. I've gotten a couple of Mercedes dangerously close to boiling point as well. Conversely, I've driven even harder and even faster in the Rabbit at an autocross and never had the needle move and never felt an excessive amount of heat coming from the engine.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muchogranderobot* »_what about in a v-tec engine....if they had a red line where ours is they would never see power at all. rev capabilities are pretty important on every engine design.

i agree that yes a vtec revs high to make power. however, all i was saying is that an engine does not have to be a high-revving engine to make lots of power. look at muscle cars, low revs but gobs of power, and look at streetbikes, highrevs...and still lots of power (for what they are). 
bottom line....high revs arent require for an engine to be powerful.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacksheepsquad* »_
I'm done here, you can't prove a teenager wrong.









so true.


----------

